# My IBS diet - FEEBACK PLEASE I'm NEW



## nsmith4366 (May 4, 2002)

Please review and comment/share regarding my diet - KeyISF = insoluable fiberSF = soluable fiber LGI = Lower on glycemic index (so I stay FULL longer!) According to the books I've read recently -I understand I must eat soluable fiber throughout the day and always before any insoluable. Insoluable must be cooked well, without oil, never raw, alone or on an empty stomah. Fruit can be eaten with insoluable fiber but never alone or on an empty stomach and always ripe never rough/raw -careful with citrus fruits/juices too. Oatbran has become my best friend/snack and sourduogh bread is a real life saver. I chose foods that are higher in soluable fiber and ALSO have a LOW glycemic index/very tricky thing to pull off as I cannot have high fat foods of anytype, or any whole wheat products!!! Here we go - please read and comment. This diet has SAVED my LIFE...no kidding. Anyone else following it?Here is what I eat regularly - please review and comment. Always eat first! SF/ LGI GrainsOatbran hot cerealOld Fashioned Rolled Oats Sourdough BreadSourdough/Rye bread Ryebread (no seeds) Pumperknickel bread Spinach Noodles Fettucini, Vermicelli Star pastina White spagetti Macaroni Pearled Barley Uncle Ben's Converted LG white Long grain white rice Brown rice Basmati rice Extra lean protein Chicken breast Turkey breast Eggbeaters Tuna in water Shrimp/Co/Lobster etc&#8230;Higher SF to ISF/ LGI Vegs (cooked, no oil, tiny amounts) Yam, sweet potato, spagetti squash, zuchinni, carrot, pumpkin, greenbeans, spinach, onion, sweet peppers,cucumber w/out peel (**split/dried peas, dark redkidney-butter-black beans (not soy), brussel sprouts, brocolli, cauliflower, **cabbage, asparagus).High Pectin/LGI fruit Mix with grains or after meals Black cherries, ripe apricot/unpeeled apple (sauce/natural), ripe peach, plum, pear, kiwi, mango, papaya, strawberries, grapefruit, orange/nectarine.None/Avoid







GI irritants/Acidic --Whole wheat or stone ground, multi-grain grain products/wheatbran. OTC Nsaids, aspirin, caffeine, coffee, tea, carbonation,alcohol, spicy foods, peppermint, chocolate, tomato-products, citrus fruits/juices, and high fat foods . High fat -----------------Dairy-nut-seeds/products, red meat, dark meat poultry/skin, yolks, avocado - pure fats & oils, processed foods (Trans/hydrogenated oils). Food Laxatives ------- Olive/mineral oil, rhubarb, prunes/juice, figs, licorice, olestra & malitol. Higher ISF to SF Foods ----All raw salad vegs, vegs and legumes (exceptions below), lentils, leeks, garlic, pimentos, corn, rutabaga, turnips, scallions, shallots, peel of unripe fruits, cantaloupe, honeydew, watermelon, sorbitol, whole wheat/wheatbran or stone ground, multi-grain-nut-seed breads/products. Caution Higher SF/ISF Foods (only after SF, cooked w/out oil use ** beano )- Yam, sweet potato, spagetti squash, zuchinni, carrot, pumpkin, greenbeans, spinach, onion, cooked sweet peppers, cucumber (no peel) (**split/dried peas, dark red kidney-butter-black beans (not soy), brussel sprouts, brocolli, cauliflower, **cabbage, asparagus,).  Thanks for reading this. I highly recommend the following books http://www.ibsgroup.org/main/library.html#books Also these tips have helps tremendously: Exercise & MultivitaminSmall frequent mealsNonfat/no added fats - High SOFT soluable fiber Leanest proteins Non-starch vegetables (cooked w/out oil)Drink only (and enough) waterMy IBS rules: 1. Keep food diary 2. Eat soluable fiber foods daily 3. Drink enough water daily 4. No caffeine 5. No high fat meals/snacks







6. No spicy foods 7. No alcohol 8. Avoid/limit gassy foods 9. Eat smaller, more frequent meals 10. Exercise every day!







I'm still not sure







if it is the ISF that creates problems for me (roughage) or the gas it produces/I'm getting closer to thinking it IS the rough-ness of the fiber and not the gas. WHEAT (whole/bran/stoneground) is a no no no!!!Thanks for all the support!!!!!!!! What works for you???







Nancy


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Many strongly self-directed IBS victims ae able to achieve a modicum relief from nonpatient specific dietary guidelines. Until recently those and ologoantigenic diet and challenge protocols were about all that could be relied upon as reasonable methods.A more patient specific approach often is easier to implement and thus more effective for many people. Food intolerance involves mulitple possible mechanisms, and is highly patient specific. Efforts to work around this fact have been pursued for many years as there have been nor toold with which to do otherwsie. This approach can be successful even absent a straighforward means to isolate which foods are safe and which are not for any given patient but it requires work as you see. Many fod-intolerant IBS patients exclude foods which are perfectly safe, and include foods which are perfectly unsafe for them as most diets (except oligoantigenic diets) operate off the laws of probabilities.So if one is able to adhere to the myriad probability-based rules one will fall into one of the populations defined by outcome:1. good results2. modest results3. no results.There is no way of knowing if a given set of rules will work for a given patient until you try them....and then if they do you do not know which foods you excluded which you do not need to, except by reintroduction (which you must only do when you are asymptomatic and singly in sequence) or vice versa...if you are still symptomatic how do you know which foods are included that shouldnot be...many IBS patients who are wheat intolerant keep eating wheat in many forms based on various instructions and remain symptomatic...some on the other hand do just fine.hence the search for patient specificity.These are also good books for information of dietary therapy and symptoms generation in IBS and related conditions:IBS: A DOCTORS PLAN FOR CHRONIC DIGESTIVE TROUBLESBy Gerard Guillory, M.D.; Vanessa Ameen, M.D.; Paul Donovan, M.D.; Jack Martin, Ph.D. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/088...3369143-6824157 ï¿½FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICTION AND TREATMENTï¿½, Professor Jonathan Brostoff , M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and Environmental Medicine, Kingsï¿½ College, London http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...6487508-3420903 and some threads related to the topic of patient-specific diatry therapy and discussions with IBS victims of same which may be helpful: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000407#000002 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...=4;t=000286;p=4 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...0286;p=3#000106 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000364 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=4&DaysPrune=30 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000286 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000285 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000331#000001 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000302 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000287 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000364 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000313&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...0293;p=2#000069 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000276 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=5;t=000073 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000356&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000320#000016 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000383#000010 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000126&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=17;t=000033 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000363#000002 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=028290#000001 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000335#000009 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=1&t=028290&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000353 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000389 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000427#000006 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000421 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000427#000015 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=030178#000003 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000476 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=029840#000027 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000478 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000488 (OHNOMETOO One year anniversary) http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000478







Have a DFD!MNL


----------

